# Hopeful Future Outbacker



## Fighting Irish

My wife, 1 yr old daughter and I are in the Outback market. We have been looking at trailers for about six months now and have decided the Outback is the best unit on the market. We can't afford new, but are hoping to find a clean 02 to 04 in our price range. If we lived on the east coast, we would have bought by now due to the large selection. Not much around these parts in the way of used Outbacks...If anyone has a line on a used 27RBS, 28 BHS or similar in my area, please let me know...we really would like to be Outbackers and get to campin'.

Love the site and all the helpful information...just makes me want an Outback even more....


----------



## campmg

I'm not selling my Outback but wanted to welcome you to the site and wish you luck on finding your camper. It can be harder finding one on the west coast and in the southwest with our modest 3 1/2 season camping environment. Keep looking and you should have some luck.


----------



## h2oman

Welcome to the sight Irish. Hope you get the model you are looking for.

John


----------



## Scrib

Welcome aboard! Don't know much about your AO, but Alpine Recreation up here in Morgan Hill had a couple of used ones when we bought ours (including a 28BHS). They're a big dealer, so I assume they usually have a few. Their number is 800. 490.8272.


----------



## egregg57

You could always make a road trip out this way! Especially if you plan it in the spring! Come on out, pick up your TT and come to the rally! Sounds like a perfect plan to me!


----------



## PDX_Doug

*Welcome to Outbackers, Fighting Irish!*








Glad you have joined us!









You are certainly right about the Outback being the best out there!







I'll keep my eyes open for you. If I come across something locally, would you consider Portland (or even Seattle) within range?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe

Hi Fighting Irish









Welcome to Outbackers.com, especially to another fellow Californian








We're close neighbors being that Garden Grove is practically in the next town over.

Hope you find what you're looking for, it would be great to have you and your family join us for the 
2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally next summer










Happy Outback hunting and please keep us posted,
Dawn


----------



## sjredburn

Hello Irish,

If you are willing to go smaller there is a like new used '06 Outback 25rss at McMahon RV in Irvine that we were considering a week ago. We were in the same boat - slim pickins for used Outbacks here on the west coast. Ended up S.O.B partially because of that but I still come here because I'm in denial and I love this site and the people here. Maybe if I just change the graphics no one will notice...

Anyway, just be patient and willing to drive.

Go Trojans!







(sorry, couldn't resist)

Stacey
'07 (Max-Lite) 23RS


----------



## campmg

Stacey R said:


> Hello Irish,
> 
> If you are willing to go smaller there is a like new used '06 Outback 25rss at McMahon RV in Irvine that we were considering a week ago. We were in the same boat - slim pickins for used Outbacks here on the west coast. Ended up S.O.B partially because of that but I still come here because I'm in denial and I love this site and the people here. Maybe if I just change the graphics no one will notice...
> 
> Anyway, just be patient and willing to drive.
> 
> Go Trojans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry, couldn't resist)
> 
> Stacey
> '07 (Max-Lite) 23RS


Stacey -- hope the Max-Lite works out well for you. You can always still buy the Outbacker.com decals with your name on it. These may help disguise the S.O.B. when you pull into our rally at Zions next summer. That and lots of free drinks.


----------



## jlbabb28

My DW and I have been kicking around the thought of selling our 28BHS after the first of the year. We are looking into getting a Toy Hauler. We are headed to San Diego this Wednesday I'll send you a PM when we get back if your still intrested.

Jeff


----------



## skippershe

jlbabb28 said:


> We are looking into getting a Toy Hauler.
> Jeff


 I hope you're considering a 28krs!


----------



## RizFam




----------



## Lady Di

Welcome Irish,

Having grown up around 30 miles from SB, I really like your name.

Rita


----------



## sjredburn

> Stacey -- hope the Max-Lite works out well for you. You can always still buy the Outbacker.com decals with your name on it. These may help disguise the S.O.B. when you pull into our rally at Zions next summer. That and lots of free drinks.


Don't think I won't! It's a good thing that I work for a wine & spirits distributor so lots of free drinks is no problem! After a couple of my signature margaritas you won't even be able to tell you're not in an Outback. Well, at least you won't care...









Stacey


----------



## skippershe

Stacey R said:


> Stacey -- hope the Max-Lite works out well for you. You can always still buy the Outbacker.com decals with your name on it. These may help disguise the S.O.B. when you pull into our rally at Zions next summer. That and lots of free drinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think I won't! It's a good thing that I work for a wine & spirits distributor so lots of free drinks is no problem! After a couple of my signature margaritas you won't even be able to tell you're not in an Outback. Well, at least you won't care...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stacey
Click to expand...

Mitch, 
are you thinking what i'm thinking??


----------



## jlbabb28

Sorry Skippershe the roo's wont hold what I need them to hold. So if we do pull the trigger on a new TT it will be SOB. Likley a Weekend Warrior since they are the ones we like and they will hold all my toys.

I hope if and when it happens we can still be friends.

Jeff


----------



## Fighting Irish

Scrib said:


> My DW and I have been kicking around the thought of selling our 28BHS after the first of the year. We are looking into getting a Toy Hauler. We are headed to San Diego this Wednesday I'll send you a PM when we get back if your still intrested.
> 
> Jeff


Let me know when you get back Jeff...Thanks.


----------



## Fighting Irish

Stacey R said:


> Go Trojans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry, couldn't resist)
> 
> Stacey
> '07 (Max-Lite) 23RS


Stacey...
Thanks for the welcome...I hope you enjoy your MaxLite. Maybe you can watch ND defeat those Trojans of yours from inside it on Saturday...Should be a good game.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Stacey R said:


> Stacey -- hope the Max-Lite works out well for you. You can always still buy the Outbacker.com decals with your name on it. These may help disguise the S.O.B. when you pull into our rally at Zions next summer. That and lots of free drinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think I won't! It's a good thing that I work for a wine & spirits distributor so lots of free drinks is no problem! After a couple of my signature margaritas you won't even be able to tell you're not in an Outback. Well, at least you won't care...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stacey
Click to expand...

So, have we talked you into the Zion rally yet??


----------



## PDX_Doug

John,

I think if we haven't, we really need to!

Stacey works for a wine & spirits distributor? Hmm...
I'm guessing her attendance could 'encourage' at least another 10-15 attendees!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg

skippershe said:


> Don't think I won't! It's a good thing that I work for a wine & spirits distributor so lots of free drinks is no problem! After a couple of my signature margaritas you won't even be able to tell you're not in an Outback. Well, at least you won't care...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stacey


Mitch, 
are you thinking what i'm thinking??








[/quote]

Absolutely.







I can't wait.


----------



## bign1

Fighting Irish said:


> My wife, 1 yr old daughter and I are in the Outback market. We have been looking at trailers for about six months now and have decided the Outback is the best unit on the market. We can't afford new, but are hoping to find a clean 02 to 04 in our price range. If we lived on the east coast, we would have bought by now due to the large selection. Not much around these parts in the way of used Outbacks...If anyone has a line on a used 27RBS, 28 BHS or similar in my area, please let me know...we really would like to be Outbackers and get to campin'.
> 
> Love the site and all the helpful information...just makes me want an Outback even more....


I sent you a pm, I have an 05 bhs that we are going to have to sell due to a move. Respond to my pm if interested


----------



## sjredburn

> Stacey works for a wine & spirits distributor? Hmm...
> I'm guessing her attendance could 'encourage' at least another 10-15 attendees!












Doug - Sorry, but I'm the DH...Judy is the DW

Hey, slow down...I said I worked for a distributor not that I OWNED one! Of course I could write off the trip as a business expense if I conducted wine and spirit "tastings".

Seriously though, we haven't made up our minds on the Zion rally (or any destination) just yet but it's nice to know that we (or our booze) would be welcome. We'll decide soon...

Stacey


----------



## Husker92

Check out this site for the 28BHS!

Used RVs

But it's in South Dakota but the price is right $14,000.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Welcome to the site....glad you found us!


----------



## marks

Welcome Irish,

I just took delivery of a 2006 25RSS from Alpine Recreation in Morgan Hill this weekend. Although it was a 2006, it was still considered new but I negotiated it as an older model.

You can try Sky River in Paso Robles, their website lists some 2007s but you may try and give them a call for a used one. They are at: www.skyriverrv.com

I heard one negative comment about them but when I called and spoke to Alfred (Internet Manager), he seemed OK.

mark


----------



## campmg

Stacey R said:


> Hey, slow down...I said I worked for a distributor not that I OWNED one! Of course I could write off the trip as a business expense if I conducted wine and spirit "tastings".
> 
> Seriously though, we haven't made up our minds on the Zion rally (or any destination) just yet but it's nice to know that we (or our booze) would be welcome. We'll decide soon...
> 
> Stacey


You know we're excited to have you join the rally even without the free booze. With that said, perhaps you can post a list and we'll pick our top three favorites since you don't own the distributor. See you soon.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Stacey R said:


> Stacey works for a wine & spirits distributor? Hmm...
> I'm guessing her attendance could 'encourage' at least another 10-15 attendees!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doug - Sorry, but I'm the DH...Judy is the DW
> 
> Hey, slow down...I said I worked for a distributor not that I OWNED one! Of course I could write off the trip as a business expense if I conducted wine and spirit "tastings".
> 
> Seriously though, we haven't made up our minds on the Zion rally (or any destination) just yet but it's nice to know that we (or our booze) would be welcome. We'll decide soon...
> 
> Stacey
Click to expand...

Opps! Sorry big guy!









And yes, your booze, er, family would be more than welcome at Zion!








'Tastings' eh? I think we could work that into the schedule. skippershe has the Tiki bar we could use as a base!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## sjredburn

> skippershe has the Tiki bar we could use as a base!


Ahh! _That's_ who has that Tiki bar. I couldn't remember where I saw that picture. And they only live 25 miles from me. Now all I need is a commercial ice maker and generator and our little Outback-wannabe will be party central in Zion.

The funny thing is my wife is the beer drinker and I'm the one that likes the umbrella drinks! These days we drink more wine than spirits but our liquor cabinet at home is bustin' at the seams and since I can't drink it all myself I might as well "share the wealth".

As for what I sell...well, about half of what you see in a grocery store my company distributes. We do about 5 billion in sales in 26 states. That's what's paying for my new trailer!

Cheers!

Stacey


----------



## Husker92

Has Fighting Irish found an outback?


----------



## skippershe

Stacey R said:


> skippershe has the Tiki bar we could use as a base!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh! _That's_ who has that Tiki bar. I couldn't remember where I saw that picture. And they only live 25 miles from me. Now all I need is a commercial ice maker and generator and our little Outback-wannabe will be party central in Zion.
> 
> The funny thing is my wife is the beer drinker and I'm the one that likes the umbrella drinks! These days we drink more wine than spirits but our liquor cabinet at home is bustin' at the seams and since I can't drink it all myself I might as well "share the wealth".
> 
> As for what I sell...well, about half of what you see in a grocery store my company distributes. We do about 5 billion in sales in 26 states. That's what's paying for my new trailer!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Stacey
Click to expand...

Generator?? We'll have full hookups! We've been nominated to bring our kegerator as well as the tiki bar


----------



## sjredburn

> Generator?? We'll have full hookups! We've been nominated to bring our kegerator as well as the tiki bar


Oops, we're long-time tent campers so we'll have to get used to having "hookups" and inside bathrooms.

Anyway, this weekend stage one is complete as we picked up our new '07 23rs (Max-Lite). Stage two is learning how to work everything. Is there a RVs for Dummies book in print?

With luck, we'll be experienced enough by summer to not embarrass ourselves at Zion!









Stacey


----------



## skippershe

Stacey R said:


> Generator?? We'll have full hookups! We've been nominated to bring our kegerator as well as the tiki bar
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a RVs for Dummies book in print?
> 
> With luck, we'll be experienced enough by summer to not embarrass ourselves at Zion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stacey
Click to expand...

Hmmm, as a matter of fact







RV's for Dummies

Oh! And Congrats on your new Max-lite TT









So??? Does this mean??? Are you really???? Going to Zion???


----------



## PDX_Doug

Stacey R said:


> With luck, we'll... ...not embarrass ourselves at Zion!


Hmm... Isn't that the point?









Just kidding! We have a great group of people lined up for this rally, with more joining all the time. I can't wait!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg

Stacey R said:


> Is there a RVs for Dummies book in print?
> 
> Stacey


I thought this site is "RV for Dummies".









It helped me out a ton when I was just starting. And still does.


----------



## sjredburn

> Hmmm, as a matter of fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RV's for Dummies
> 
> Oh! And Congrats on your new Max-lite TT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So??? Does this mean??? Are you really???? Going to Zion???


Yikes! I should have known there would be an RV for Dummies book! I saw it yesterday when I made my pilgrimage to Camping World for all the new trailer goodies we'll need (they even have a large RV ice maker). We joined the President's Club there and the Good Sam Club to boot.

Yes!!! The wife says how could we NOT go to Zion with so many nice people encouraging us. We are revising our 2007 vacation plans now that we have more options but Zion is tops on our list. So...who's bringing the swizzle sticks and little umbrellas???

Cheers!

Stacey


----------



## wolfwood

Stacey R said:


> Oops, we're long-time tent campers so we'll have to get used to having "hookups" and inside bathrooms.


From one long-time (35+yrs) tent camper to another...... *Trust me*! Those 'adjustments' take NO TIME AT ALL!!! Best "mod" you'll ever make!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Stacey R said:


> So...who's bringing the swizzle sticks and little umbrellas???


It sounds like you are, Stacey!








Welcome aboard the Zion Express!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

